# Ein Diplom - das braucht jeder !!!!!



## icks-Tina (24 Aug. 2007)

außer man hat einen Job wie Supervisor O'Boyle......

LOL...        

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/Qa7BYTb/Loriot-und-das-Jodel-Diplom

(einfach auf Wiederholen klicken)​
:3drofl: :3drofl: :3drofl:


----------



## AMUN (25 Aug. 2007)

Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi 

Und jetzt noch mal von vorne – Volle Kanne 

Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio
Holaladoi
Jodeldideldadeldideljodlio 

Jodeln macht so froh  


Hab i bestanden?


----------



## Muli (23 Sep. 2007)

Das heißt "Di dudel Dö"

Durchgefallen... :3drofl:


----------

